

Fighting Tasty Invasive Fish With Forks And Knives - ferrantim
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/2014/08/17/340648935/fighting-tasty-invasive-fish-with-forks-and-knives

======
blueintegral
There are lots of Lionfish around Florida, and people have come up with all
kinds of recipes for them:
[http://www.lionfishhunters.org/Recipes.html](http://www.lionfishhunters.org/Recipes.html)

There are also Lionfish derbies to encourage people to kill them:
[http://www.reef.org/lionfish/derbies](http://www.reef.org/lionfish/derbies)

I spearfish near Tampa every once in a while and was always told to kill
Lionfish on sight. The state now has a special exemption that allows
spearfishing of Lionfish in areas where spearfishing is normally illegal.

------
ams6110
Makes some good sense: where no natural predators exist, introduce one. Humans
work.

